# Agni Parthene



## Klingsor

The following video is some of the most beautiful music I have ever heard. The problem I am having is that I can't seem to find any place where this piece, "Agni Parthene" is available for purchase on C.D. (or better yet, vinyl). I am looking for this music sung in in the language it is sung in on this video (Russian?). Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------

